# Anyone else pick up the Mtn. Cycle road frame from Cambria?



## 45ronin (Jul 17, 2007)

I recently picked up a Mountain Cycle Virtue road frame from Cambria. It has full Easton Ultralite tubing and carbon seat stays. Nice frame for the price. I'm not sure what I plan for it but probably my beat around bike. It weighs 3 pounds and comes with a Kinesis carbon fork. 

Anyone else pick one up?


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I would really like to see a picture of it!!!!


----------

